# xinput 1.6.0 port fails



## Miles (Jul 31, 2013)

The aforementioned port fails "unexpectedly" at the configure stage with error code 1. The outputs of /usr/ports/x11/xinput/work/xinput-1.6.0/config.log were too large to attach and `/usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea` is attached.

From looking at the log, I suspect it may have something to do with a header condefs.h however, I am not sure, and do not know what that header is for.

Best Regards,
JAck


----------



## Miles (Jul 31, 2013)

In the mean time, I installed the package with `pkg_add -r` however, I would like to still have a fix for this if anybody knows.

EDIT:- I broke something else, did a fresh install and it worked. No idea what went wrong the first time. Case closed.


----------

